#   >       8

## DenisP

10  2008 . N 8 "     ...":



> 3.         .
> ** :
>   1, 2, 3, 4, 5 -   (*, ,    * ), , ,   ,    .
>       4  ,      ,          ;
>   6, 7, 8 - , ,    ,     .
>   3   ,           ,           .


    ?

     ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ?


 "


> 9.2.      (    0531801)    ,    **   ."


  , ,   ,      . , , .




> ?


  :Wink:  
, ; 
 , .

----------


## DenisP

> "
>   , ,   ,      . , , .


    ?  ? 

       /  ,   ?    /        (  ). /    .

    9.2:



> 8   ,    .





> 2,  4      .





> 4,  2      .

----------


## DenisP

> /        (  ). /    .


 ,    ... :



> ( 072  0114  0011500  012   211  6800,00)
> (072 0114 0011500 012 211;03072217850)       /  1   2008.  .


  ,  ?

----------


## VLDMR

,        .   ()  /      (/)  .      . 
   (,      ,       ) - , ,    .

 ,   . ,   -   , ,    (,   -  ,    ).
,    -  "".  :Smilie: 

    2  4.       3?

----------


## LD74

> ?


      1-4   ,   ,        8  87.     ,         ,  -,  .        5 - ,            .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,  -,  .


   ,   -            ...

----------


## Plesen~

-   ..      ,    ,         ,        .    ...

----------


## DenisP

> ,   -            ...


             ?      ,            /.            8,   ,         .        .

P.S.         #8.             ...

      "     .    ..."?

----------


## Plesen~

> /.


  -  ,      ,   5 .   -   ,        ...

----------


## DenisP

> -  ,      ,   5 .   -   ,        ...


          .       ,   VLDMR   #5.             .           /.     ...

----------


## Plesen~

?     -    ,       ,     -          ...

----------


## LD74

> ,   -            ...


    ?      -   ,      .  ,  2009      , ..         (98),          .  ,     ,   ,  2009     (.   148),    ,     .

       ,      ,       . .  :              .  8,  **   2    - ( , , , ,   , ).  ,   ,     , , ,         2        .      87 -  ,     ()  * ()  ,    *  (, , ), ..    ,  -   . ,   ,          -        ,       . ,     ,        *  -*,          . :      -,   ?

 , ,    ().     ,     8 ,    - "", ""  "  "?          ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,     ,   ,  2009     (.   148),


!! !!! * *
 ,   


> ** ,


     " !"     ...

----------


## BorisG

*Plesen~* 



> ?


  ...
 .     .

ps:  , ,   ,    ,  ,     .

----------


## LD74

> *Plesen~* 
>   ...
>  .     .
> ps:  , ,   ,    ,  ,     .


 ,  ,    .   , BorisG,    ,      ,      ?         -  ,    - ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ?         -  ,    - ?


 ...    ?  :Wink: 
          . 
 ... . 161    **      ,   ,    **.
    ...  (  ,  , , ),     ,          "",    ,     .
         ,  ,   ,  , ,  . , .
               ,     .
 ,  ,     ,       .

----------


## LD74

> ,  ,     ,       .


,    .

----------


## LD74

> " !"


,    : ,   ,   2009          . 

 . 249 148 :
"...          ,  , ,       ,  ,  ,   ...".

 ,  148,           .     ,     ,     ** . (,    ).        .    502. 
 2009   ,     ,       ** (98), ,          *  .*
   2009      ,        "          ", ..    . (. 2.2 98).

                   2009    .



> ...


 2009 , ,       ** . 

   -  ,      .

----------


## VLDMR

> -...


 ...         . (  ).
*#2*   .9.2.   - "    ** ".  -  . . 
** ,        ** .
       .  :Smilie:

----------


## mic98

.
  "    ,            ",  01.12.2009 (  ).
 ,    1, 2, 3, 4    ,    " ",     .        5.
 , "          "   1-4       .

----------


## Plesen~

> . 249 148 :
> "...          ,  , ,       ,  ,  ,   ...".


         ,       ,     "**"    ...

----------


## Plesen~

> ,    : .....
>    -  ,      .


        ,           , ...
                    (         )  ,   -                      ...

----------


## LD74

> "    ,            ",  01.12.2009 (  )....


    1           ,   **     2 "  " *,  *  (.          .1).

,    -  .   ( -)       .             2    -      ,    - .  

,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ,  .


 :Wow: 
 ... 
    ,  ,    ,  ,   "" () ,  .
   .
     100%       -    ,                  ,       . ,  ,   ,   .  
          -    .

ps:       .       .

----------


## LD74

> ....
>           -    ...


,    ?             -.   , *      .*    2,     " ".        ("    ,            ")        : *    ,      ,     (, , ).*     - ,   ,    .    ,      *  2*?   ""  ? 

  "":      -  ,    2  ** ,   ,    ,    ** . ,    ,   ,        :       .         ,  ,   .  ,      -   ,  ,  BorisG, ** ,    .  ,      ,   .

----------


## BorisG

*LD74*,  ,      . 
  - ,    ,  ,   . 




> ""  ?


  ,   ,    .       8,     , , ,    .   .




> ,    ,    ** .


   ,    ,       .         , ,    ,   -       .
  " "     ,   . 
..  2                - .   . 
      "..." .




> ,    ,   ,        :


  ?  1?     1.      1,  . 




> ,   .


 ,        ,   ,     1.      .              ,   ,  .    . 




> ,  , ...  ,


,   .     ,    ,    1.  ,  ,       ?




> ,      ,   .


         ?
  ,  ,     ,   ,    ,    .    .
        - ,   -        ?
  ,   "   "

----------


## LD74

> ,    ,       .         ...


*BorisG*,  .      -      .    , .  -      mic98 #21.  




> ,        ,   ,     1. 
>   ,  ,     ,   ,    ,    .    .        - ,   -        ?


   1.      -    -.       ,       .




> ,   ,    .       8,     , , ,    .   .


   , , ,   2,     .      ,    ,  .      .         - , ,    . 




> " "     ,   . 
> ..  2                - .   .


  .    ,       ,  , , :           ,   ?        ,    ,   2   ,    .   ,  2   :   ,    -          . ,          - -       ,  ,       .   ,  ,     -,     , ..    ,  .     , ,  ?    :            ?       2,       ?  

 ,  ,    ,  ,  2       ,       .          (    -).   ,        , ,    ?   - .         ,               ,        " ".  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ** ,    ,  .


 :Wink: 
http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/viplaty.html
18.11.2008	
    10.10.2008  8 "      ,                           " <>

IX.     ,

----------


## sandrey

, ,     8: 

1. , ,  4  ,          (  " 4..."     )?      ,    .

2.       ,       2,   4?    -  -    ... ,  ,  ...           1,5 ,       .. -  2 - ?

----------


## BorisG

> , ,


 ...     8 ?  :Wink: 




> 1. , ,  4  ,


       .  :Stick Out Tongue: 

ps:    ,   .   ... , , .         .  , .  :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


  :Wow: 
, *Plesen~*,        :Wink: 
     ...   ...
   ,  -   ,      ,     ,  ,   ,          600- ,     ...
    ,       -   ...  :Frown: 
  ,   "    ..."   ,    , ,  ,   (   ),     ,    . 
   ,     **     .  :Wink: 
  , ,   .   :Wink:   :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> .


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
  ? 
   .  :Wink: 




> -      .    , .  -      mic98 #21.


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
,       , ..     . 
*mic98*,      **. 
*,*        8,     , ,  , .
     ,     ,     .
,       ,      ,      8,   .       **.
     .  ,  .  




> 1.      -    -.


  . . .




> ,       .


      . 
   ,     ,      ,  ,          . 
** ,      .        . 
    ,     .  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> ,    ,  .      .


  :Wow: 
       ,       .      .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> - , ,    .


 :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 
    ,    ?  :Wink: 




> ,   ?


  ,          .      .
           . 




> ,  2   :   ,    -          .


  . 




> 2,       ?


  ,  ,    ,     ,  ,     " "     .
    . 
 ,   ,          2.    ,      2- (     ),   , ,  .       , ..     2           . ..              . 
 ,         ,        ,    2   .
        -    .  ... , .  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink: 




> 2       ,       .


     ,   2        - ,      8,  ,   .




> -


  ,    .




> ,        , ,    ?


 ?     .
 ,   ,       ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

> , *Plesen~*,       
>      ...   ...


     ? :Stick Out Tongue:     ...       ,           ,    :Smilie: 
      ,  ""       ... ...           ,      ,    ,     , ,      ,   ,     -     ,   .   ,    -      . 
    -        ,          .          -      .    -  ,     .

----------


## sandrey

> ...     8 ?


  9.2.
" 2            -,    ,         ."
, ,    - -...

p.s.
   2-       ,         ...
,    -  .    1 ,      -  3.  3   -  ...


      -  2   #30.

----------


## BorisG

> , ,    - -...


 ,         ,            , ""    ,         .

     .    2,   4,  . 
   , ,  .  , ,    .




> ,    -  .


   ,   , .  :Wink: 
   : 


> - 30%.
>   ,  .

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wow: 
, ,          .  :Wink: 




> ...       ,  ""       ...


     .    (..   ,    ,     )        ,          .




> ...   ,    -      .


  .      ,        ,       .

----------


## Plesen~

...

----------


## Plesen~

...   ,  ,     ()

----------


## desna

** -  ,    ,     -  ( ,   ,  )            ,  - ,       ;
** -  ,      ;
** -      ,                  - ,      ,      ,   ,    ;


   2   ,    ,   -        "".

----------


## desna

, , ,        ,      .       .       ?     ,  , ,     .,      ,   () .      ?

----------


## DenisP

> ,  , ,     .,      ,   ()


  ?

----------


## desna

> ?



http://www.roskazna.ru/forum/viewtop...20d2a0161f5a0d

----------


## Plesen~

,      ,       ,  ,    :Smilie: )

----------


## Plesen~

> 2   ,    ,   -        "".


,      ,

----------


## DenisP

!




> 2   ,    ,   -        "".


      ? :-)      ,     ,     :-(

  "  ()" 1-     ""   5- ?

----------


## desna

> :-(


http://www.roskazna.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13659



> () 1-     ""   5- ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

1 .. :Smilie: 
,      5  :Smilie:      1

----------


## DenisP

> 1 ..
> ,      5      1


    5   ? 
 - ,   ""   5-  ,    5  ...

 -           5? 

.            /. /                      -   .

                 .   -  .

   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ?


          ,           -        ,   ,       ..
   11  19    ,   ,   -     ,     ...
  ?   ?
PS             ...    ??         ...

----------


## Plesen~

...      -

----------

5,       .

----------


## Margo_83

> ** -


 !           .  :yes:

----------


## Margo_83

?
    ?  ??

----------


## Plesen~

, .. :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> *  5*,       .


1,2,3,5  3 -07330201010010000130,  4  
 1  8  -    ,   2    4   ""  :Smilie: )

----------


## sandrey

> .   -  .
> 
>    ?


 ,     ,     5    (           - ,        211  213).




> ...      -


  ,    8  1 (       )          :   1     5,   2 -  1-3,   5 -  3.
     -      ,     8  1    ,     .

----------


## desna

.   2-         :Smilie: 
  . - -  . ,      ,     ,       - .      .   . 
  1   8         .

----------


## BorisG

> ...      -      ,     8  1    ,     .


      .
   ,     .
     8,        ,         . 
 ...     ,   ,   ,  .

----------

> ,           ....


  ... , .  .  -   ?   ? ,  . .     -    ,               ,       ?   ,  ,        /...  - . ,       ?

----------


## Plesen~



----------


## DenisP

> -    ,               ,       ?


  !       .      .      :



> ,          ,    .

----------


## VLDMR

> !     ...


    .  ,  ** -   **    ()  ** .     ,   
.
   ,  **   ( -  ,        **   ,    **  / (/))     ** ( !) ,     " " (     ). 
    -      /.      "" .    -    ,  - -                    .            :quest:  ,    :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

... *VLDMR*...       ,   .  :Mad:   :Razz: 
          ,       .
 ""  (        ,   )      ,  , ,         ,       ,   .
  -           ,   .

----------


## VLDMR

,         . 

        " " .

        ,      ,    ?    ,  . 
         -   ?
  -         /            / ?

----------


## BorisG

> " " .


  ,   ,     ,  ,      .      . 
...        . 




> ?


  . 
 ,     ,      . 2.1.7  8. 
       .



> ,  . ...   -         /            / ?


        .           . ..          - ,  ,   , ,  . 
       ,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VLDMR

,   ,        .      ,  ,   . ...
 ,           "".   ()   ("")  .      ,     ,         .       /  .
    "  " . 

  ,      .     - .
.

----------


## DenisP

> ,  ** -   **    ()  ** .     ,


     ,

----------


## Plesen~

-     ,,  "",      ,  ,  ""   ,      ...      - ,         ..

----------


## Plesen~

.  ...       ...

----------

> -     ,,  "",      ,  ,  "" ..


...        .   .    ,  ,  .     "" -  ,     ,       ,  ,  .   .    -      ?      ?

----------


## desna

> -      ?      ?


 -  ?       ...

----------


## 223

> -     ,,  "",      ,  ,  ""   ,      ...      - ,         ..


          ,    ,      ,   -, ,    13-           .    - 2     1    
!!!

----------


## BorisG

> ... ,    13-


 - 13-  .   - 15-.




> ...    - 2     1


       .
    -  ?
   ...  .  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

> - 13-  .   - 15-.
> 
>        .
>     -  ?
>    ...  .


,  ?   .... :Smilie: ) :Wow:     -          ,       ,     -,    ...

----------


## VLDMR

> 


.   -   -     .  , , . -    .
  ,  ,    .   ,     .
,   .  :Big Grin: 

ps:      .        (       ) ?

----------


## desna

.  -.       .

----------


## zhns

)        .      /. ....

----------


## sandrey

8,  ,    3  3        (..   ,    4).
 8:
"
  1, 2, 3, 4, 5 -   (, ,  -   ), , ,   ,    .
      4  ,      ,          ;
"
,      .    4 ,       .    2, 3      - ..   .

   - . ,      ,    .    -   ?      .   ,   **.         ...

----------


## desna

*sandrey*,   3  3   ,      .     (.  ).
   -     :Smilie:

----------


## 223

> - 13-  .   - 15-.
> 
>        .
>     -  ?
>    ...  .


            2 .    . 
 15   ,       
     ,  ,

----------


## BorisG

16- .

----------


## DenisP

( 12  01.01.08),    .  ( 1  01.01.09).      "2.   - "   1,2  3?

----------


## lya06

> 2 .    . 
>  15   ,       
>      ,  ,



-     ,     (   ) 2008 .   , ,    (     -    .    ,         -    .     04   !     !  ,         1, .  ...       ,        , ,      24 ,  48.     .     -   !!!

----------


## desna

*lya06*,       -   .
 :Cool: 
           .            .        . 
        .   .  ,     :yes:

----------


## 223

> -     ,     (   ) 2008 .   , ,    (     -    .    ,         -    .     04   !     !  ,         1, .  ...       ,        , ,      24 ,  48.     .     -   !!!


              .  ,       .             -" 2  ...   -  ,         ,        . 
        ,  ...       :Smilie:

----------


## sandrey

,         2    .  (    ).    2        .

 ...

  ,   ...

----------


## desna

.      7 " "  5 .    8 ,                  .       ,   .         1   5 .

----------


## Plesen~

...       ,

----------


## VLDMR

.    " ". -   (    ),  -   ,  -   ,    .  -   "0",   -      .9.1  *8* -  -    "0"? -         . 

 13       " ".  14          "   ".
   ,    " "       **   .      " "  " ".   **    .
  -  *lya06*,     ,            .     -  .     (     )    .      . 
  ,        .     .
          .

----------


## sandrey

> -   "0",   -      .9.1  *8* -  -    "0"?


,        .
"
             ("0");
...
 1 ...
...
  3 -    .  3   ,        ,     ...
...
  5 -      ( );
"

,   - ,   -   .

  3 -  (..    ),   5 - "0" (..  ,    )



  3 - "0"    5 - "0"?

----------


## Ageres

.    "0.00"  "0,00",   .           -,     .

----------


## VLDMR

-, . ,   **.
   ,     ,    "0",   ,    14-05,     "0.00".     ?         :"        " ?  ,  ,      .   "0".    - ,     "0".
  -  ,      "  N". ,     ...         ,  **    "     " N".    . 
,  ,  -.     - "  N".
 ,     :quest:  
ps: ,  .
   ,  ,  *8*   .  , -,   .    - .
, ,   ,  , ,       " "  .    ,    .

----------


## Plesen~

..
  ,         ,        ...


22 - 23  2009 .
  ( ,  )
http://www1.minfin.ru/ru/official/index.php?id4=7006

----------

,  .         ,     -        (  ,   )      ,       .     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


          ?  :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## VLDMR

*8*.    : 


> :
>    (     ) ,           ** ;


ps:     1. **   .  . ,        ,  ,     .         ,  . 
 -   (  ),      1   .

----------


## Plesen~

,  ,  -     2    ...  ...

----------


## Plesen~

,    ()               ...

----------


## myalo09

?        .           .        ,        ,    ,  !    .   !                 ?

----------


## desna

,    ,   "",   ,    .     /     :Smilie:

----------


## myalo09

1,        .     .      .

----------


## dennis27

> ...  ...


    ... :Frown:

----------

! , ,         ,     ,      ..1,3  8    ,      (..    .  -  .),  .    .
  .....

----------


## VLDMR

... 
   ?      ""  ,   . 
        (  1,     ..),                   . 
  ,  18    - ( ).

----------

.
  ,   ,       ,        .       ,   -     , :   ,     ,     ,  -   ,  ,    N  .. ..       ,       . . ,           . 
      ,       .

----------


## DenisP

> ! , ,         ,     ,      ..1,3  8    ,      (..    .  -  .),  .    .
>   .....


  :



> 42-7.4-05/1.1-20  21.01.2009 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    ,               ,         . 
>   ,       13:00   22.01.2009                 LanDocs   ,           (  )              ,   ,     . 
>                  ,           .    ,        ,       ,                     . 
> ...

----------


## dennis27

106
     ...             (..         " ")           :Frown:

----------

.        ,   . .

----------


## Ageres

4     5?

----------


## BorisG

> 4     5?


   , ,   4. 
 ,    8,   ,         2.
     106  .

----------


## zhns

,      ?    ....    , ...   :Wow:

----------


## desna

> ,      ?    ....    , ...


 .       ,        :Smilie:

----------


## DenisP

> .       ,


       Excel .

----------


## desna

,    ...

----------


## sandrey

> , ,   4. 
>  ,    8,   ,         2.
>      106  .


  ""?
 :     4  5 (     ?),  4  ,  2 .  106     .         8.        110,    4  5    (  - ).  :    106, 8   ...

...  ,  ,  .     ...

----------


## .

42-7.4-05/1.1-20  21.01.2009 
            .
    ...

 610         ?              .

----------


## desna

(   )         "  - ".
             2 - "  - "  -   ,     -  .

         .

----------


## BorisG

> ...     ...


   ,   . 
,  ,      , ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> (   )   ...


 ,     . 
 .  :Wink:

----------


## 223

> (   )         "  - ".
>              2 - "  - "  -   ,     -  .
> 
>          .


  ,       ,        ""    ,  !...         :Frown: 
,       ,     (),      ...  , ...  ..

----------


## -==-

,           !
        ,      ,    ,  , ,      : 0,00   0-00



       ,        
   ,     :Cool:

----------


## -==-

> ...
>   5 -      ( );
> "


       ,  ""

----------


## desna

> ,       ,        ""    ,  !...        
> ,       ,     (),      ...  , ...  ..


..  -  :Stick Out Tongue: 
       ,    ,     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ,     ?


  :Wow: 
.  1 ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desna

> .


.    .



> 1 ?


.      .     :Big Grin:

----------


## VLDMR

> .


 , ,   . ,  ,      . 
,   ,       -.  :Wink: 
  -   .     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Natalaf

, ,    ,    60-  ,     ,     . -, ,   ,     .      ,       ,      ,   .  :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ,       -.


, ,    ?  :Smilie: )

----------


## desna

> ,   ,       -.


    -.    ,  ,     ,        .
 :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## DenisP

> (   )         "  - ".


       - ?       ,     




> 2 - "  - "  -   ,     -  .


   ,   ,       ,   .   .     "  - "     +     .

----------


## desna

> - ?       ,


.   .   ?    - -  :Smilie: 
  .    ,    .  ,   . 




> ,   ,       ,   .   .     "  - "     +     .


   -    -.

----------


## Plesen~

...
   02.02.2009  02-03-09/287 :             ,   . 15 .5 87...    ..)

----------


## Plesen~

,,   3 ..   ""  ,     ,    ,    25   .         ,   . 87  25 "                 ,     ."  .202. "      ,      ,  ,   ,    ()   ."
 ,               :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

,   "".. :Smilie: 
             2

----------


## 223

,     5  .
    ,    7           .   223         .    2 ,   .  -    ,  8
   - -   7    8? 
       ,      3

----------


## desna

> ,   ""..
>              2


  . - :Redface:

----------


## Plesen~

> . -


  :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> 


     .. :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,     5  .


  .
      ?




> ,      3


" " -      .  ,             ,    .   -    . 
, ,     ,     ( ,  ),     ,    ,      . 
, ,       ,          ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> ..


  :Wow: 
       .  :Wink:

----------

.      .   (     ) .     ...  ,     ...        .     . ,    ?          - . ,          .    (  ) -      .    - 2?

----------


## Plesen~

> - . ,          .


,  ...  ,    ""  ...
 ,       "",   "" -      ,         ...        ,             ,              , ..  ...

----------


## desna

> .


 :Confused: 
    ,         :Smilie: 


    ,  , ,     ?
 ,  - !

----------

> .
>       ?
> .


  ,  /   5,      9-
            2 ,  ...

----------

"   - 2?"

.        .  ,     .    ,      .     .    -    ,   -  .    :   . 

  . ,   -  .  

  ?           ? . 

     .

----------

,      !   !   ,   7  500 ,  8  200?  ,             4  (,  , )? ,                  ,      ,    ????  ,              ""         ,    " "     "    "?    ,        ,          (5     4  ).....      !!!     !!!

----------

1:           3     4   5     .        .
    ,   4     (   ).     1,    ?

----------


## Ageres

> 1,    ?


 .  :  ,  ,     .

----------


## Ageres

> ,        ,          (5     4  ).....      !!!     !!!


     !  :Smilie:

----------

-.     .       ?      ?             ,    . - ,-!,  
  ..   . , ().  -   ...  -()    .       (    )             (   )  .

----------


## Plesen~

> ,


,     1000 , ,  , ( )   ,        ...

----------


## Plesen~

..     ,   ...       ,      ...  ...

----------


## 223

2  -     ..
  ,    -  ,      ... -  ,   12  ... 
  ,    - -     ,  ...      , ,    ?

----------


## 223

> ,,   3 ..   ""  ,     ,    ,    25   .         ,   . 87  25 "                 ,     ."  .202. "      ,      ,  ,   ,    ()   ."
>  ,


   - .   ,    -   ,    .        ...     .     ,        ,

----------


## VLDMR

> !


 ,  ... "      ,    100    "  :Big Grin: .

----------


## desna

. ,       , ,    / ,      ,     ** :Wow: 
     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


   .
 -     . .

----------

,   5 .        ?                  ?

----------


## dennis27

#151, +10!
,      ? ,          ?

----------


## desna

> ,      ? ,          ?


 :Wow: 
   !

----------


## VLDMR

.   (  ,  ).  ,   ,  e-mail   - . ,  
   ,    *70* *zelen*_1979@mail.ru ?

----------


## desna

> .   (  ,  ).


 -?   ,   ,      .

----------


## desna

> *zelen*_1979@mail.ru ?


, *1979* -    ? :Smilie:

----------


## VLDMR

... ,     , ...

----------


## BorisG

> , 1979 -    ?


.  :Wink: 



> ... ,     ,


  :Wow:       ,       . 
...   2005 .      .

----------

> ...   2005 .      .


   ,   .         -    .
    ,  : "  ,         .    ".   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 223

> . ,       , ,    / ,      ,     **
>      ?


   ,   121  :Smilie:

----------


## desna

> ,   .         -    .


  :Smilie:    -  :Smilie: 



> ,  : "  ,         .    ".


.    .   
    .   . :Smilie:

----------

> ,   5 .        ?                  ?


     ???

----------


## 223

> ???


     ,     .    .       .       ,    -  ,   ...

----------

> :


  - 18 ,  - 22 .          40  50  .



> .    .   
>     .   .


          .      .        .

* -   (. .)

----------

.     ....     ....   ....    ,   .....        ?   .....

----------

.     ....     ....   ....    ,   .....        ?   .....

----------


## zhns

,     ,      250   .     .     ,      -   ,       250  .         )          ?   :Wow:

----------


## Plesen~

250    ..      ""...

----------


## Plesen~

,      ,   ,      30  :  ""-  ,  ,    .         ,    .   -      ,  1,5 .  ..  45  / 1,5 . =30   ,   ,    -,   (  15   ) 8  * 30=240.
      ( 300)    4 ,     (  -1,5 )  --   ...  :Smilie: 
,,         :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/it.html
11.02.2009	                   10.02.2009  42-7.4-05/10.0-66

----------


## desna

> http://www.roskazna.ru/p/mk/it.html
> 11.02.2009	                   10.02.2009  42-7.4-05/10.0-66


. :Wow: 
      ,     ,    :Wink:

----------


## manlike

,      .    ,     ,     .      ,   .    ,

----------


## BorisG

> ...    ,


   ,    .    . 
  ,   .    ,  .

ps: ,        .

----------


## .

?
          ?

----------


## desna

:Wow:           .....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
...

----------


## VLDMR

> ?
>  ...    ?


   -         .  :Smilie: 
,  .     -   ?          vpn-. 
   " "  , ,   , "".  ,       . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,  .     -   ?          vpn-.


              ?               .                          ?
                        .
     " "      .
        Windows 98            10           ,  " "   .

----------


## Plesen~

> 10


,        :Smilie: )       .          -     ,   ,       -   :Smilie:      .     :Smilie:

----------

..10.    ,    10 , ..       ,    . .   , -,   .    !!!!! ,   .      .....

----------


## desna

> ,    10 , ..       ,    . .   , -,   .


 ?

----------


## 223

187  ... 
 :Smilie: 
 ,       ...
    .           ., ...    .    226.  145     226 .     ,    221-225.     225,     .        ,      ,      !   ,      ,        ...    20             ...  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## VLDMR

> 


          ,        ,    .         .    , , .  .  ..            :quest:      .         .       .  .

   "  " ( ,   ) -           -       ,         .     -     ""  . 

                -     . 
,   , -          (   ) -       .   .     . 
     , .

  ,         .     - . 
        .
   ?  ,        ?        . 

ps:   -  " ".     -  .  :Wink:  
  ""     " ".     .  :Big Grin: 
      -  ",   , ,     , ,    ".

----------


## VLDMR

> ,


 .      ,   ,  - .  :Smilie: 
  ,            .  
   ... .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ...      .


  :Wow: 
  ,       .      .       -  .

----------

,            ,      ,   .  ,   ,  .     -      ,      ,       ,   .  -, ,   -      . ,     .  ?

----------

,   ,       (  ""  8)          .              ( ).         . 
:     ,  ,       ( ), !        "  ".

----------


## VLDMR

> ...


    .      ,      ,   . ,    , ,  -  (,     ),       ,      -  . 
  -  -        .         .     .    ,  .

----------

> . ,     .  ?


  .     .

----------


## Bhb

, !
     1             ? 
   ,  ,           , ..   ZRST      ;         ,     ,        .
   s?      ,   ?

----------


## VLDMR

,  ,    ...      .    .

     ?    ? 
    1 "_" ?      1 ,   ,  3- .

  "  " (-2009)   . ,   ""  .

  ,     1 "",  ,      ,    .
 :Smilie:

----------


## 223

(  )      .     ,  .
      5 ,     ?

----------


## Bhb

- ..         ,       1  (..              5     )

----------


## 223

> - ..         ,       1  (..              5     )


   ,   "    ",     
 1       . ..   53,    ,   ,    5   .
     1          ,  .   ,    3 , ..  40, 50  53

----------


## VLDMR

,    . 
  ,    - " ZRST",         ...
   -          "   "...
    - 


> 1


 *Bhb*,   ,  ,        1  "   " ?

----------


## Bhb

,             ,  1       , ,   ,  5      .
     ?

----------


## 223

/,         
      .

----------


## Crying

.
 1  2009    -   ,      87 .5..15        -,          -     ,   .      (  ),   ()    (),      ( ,  ),            ()          -  .
                .

----------


## BorisG

> 1  2009    -


 ,  -  ,  . 
       . ,   ,   . 169 . 




> -,


  ,  *  -*. -   .        .




> ()          -  .


 .   . ,   ,   .




> 


     ,     .    .   :Stick Out Tongue:  
    ,   .




> .


    . 




> 


   ,      ,      ,       . 
  ,         .

----------

> ,     .    .   
>     ,   .


                     ?
        ,                  .
               ?

----------


## 223

> ?
>         ,                  .
>                ?


    ,    ,     .      ,     ...         .
     . 
    ,    ,      ...    ,     .    -     ,   .   .

----------


## Plesen~

...  ,   ,  ,  ...         ...   ,

----------


## Plesen~

> 87 .5..15


      -  ... 
     : ,  ,   -   -       , 
 -    ,
 -   -- ...
..

----------


## 223

> -  ... 
>      : ,  ,   -   -       , 
>  -    ,
>  -   -- ...
> ..


       15 .       .(226)
  -  .     ,   ,          .   .      .        .      .  ,      .   ,   .        ..
     .    .      ,  310  ,   ,      - , ..  .

----------

> :     ,  ,       ( ), !        "  ".


   ,    - 100   ,      12,       14     10,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    - 100    ...


  ...
           ,     ? 
-----------------------
  : "    "  :Wink:

----------


## Plesen~

,     ( )  ,     ,    ...

----------


## BorisG

> , ...


         .        .

----------


## 223

> .        .


 ,       .          ,        ,    340  310

----------


## Plesen~

> .        .


^)        ,        :Smilie: )

----------

3 :
1)       , -, , ,   ..,    -   ,       .., ..
2)           "  "  "  ". ,      (!!)
3)         ,          ,       .?
, ,     .     ??

----------

.    ,    ,     .     -     ! -     ?

----------

> .    ,    ,     .     -     ! -     ?


   ?
http://www.buhseminar.ru/article/3628

----------

. .     ,        .   ,   .           ,          ?             .  .

----------

?

      ?

----------

?

----------

" " .,        .   8 ,     .  ,      ?        ,         -     ,             .       ?

----------

?




> ,      .      ,        22  2008 .  1964-      3  2002 .  2-      .
> 
>    2.16   2- , ,   ,         .       ,     .            2.10   2-.
> 
>  ,      ,    -  . *      (),        ͻ  .*
>   ,   ,       ,      ,   . *          ()  .*     2-       .
> 
>   ͻ      . 
> 
> ...


        ... .

----------

.   .  .           /  10  2009   -  ,    .         .

----------

,        .

----------


## Lacrimosa

.     .      .   ?

----------

.

 :



> 7.    ,        
> ( .    30.10.2002 N 131-)
> 
> 1. ,        , :
> 1)  ,     ,         (),   ,   1.1  1.2  ,    :
> ( .    27.07.2006 N 147-)
> ...
>     - ,       ,   ,      ;

----------


## frost66

. , ,   - 8- ,       -  ,    12345678.  .

----------

> . , ,   - 8- ,       -  ,    12345678.  .


  :Smilie:

----------


## frost66

,      .   : "       ,      -  ".

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> .    ,    ,     .     -     ! -     ?


 ,     , .       ,       .

----------


## frost66

,    .  ,    .

----------

> ,    .  ,    .


   ,                 ,    ?

----------


## frost66

.      -  .    .   .  -     -    -      .          ,     ,   .

----------


## kedr1964

-       -  ?      : (, /) .....(   )...... -. ...        /    -   .    -  (                ).    8 -  2  -    09.02.2009. 42-7.4-05/5.3-61 (,     )     13.12.2006. 298-/173 (  ).    ? (       ,    )

----------

> -       -  ?      : (, /) .....(   )...... -. ...


     " /   . 
 ...  ... ....  () ...

----------


## desna

> " /   . 
>  ...  ... ....  () ...


!    !     - . ...  :Smilie:

----------

> !    !     - . ...


 ... -  ?
      ,      3- ,     -      50  . .....

----------


## desna

> ... -  ?
>       ,      3- ,     -      50  . .....


    .            . 
  ,        -     ,              :Frown:

----------

> .            . 
>   ,        -     ,


        ,

----------


## kedr1964

-   ,        ,        .   "" -   -       ,         ,    - .  .       ,   ,        ?   -      ?

----------

> -   ,        ,        .   "" -   -       ,         ,    - .  .       ,   ,        ?   -      ?


    ,         .          (  ?).    , ,      . ,    . 
  -          ,     -      (, ,      )      "210 "  ..  ..

----------

> -      ?


  .   ,         /
                /.

----------


## kedr1964

))     -     , ,   -  ))

----------


## margo46

-  2 . :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 111

> " "     .             .


 -   "  10  2008    8"
   ?   ?    .  ?

----------

